# Gaming-pc bis 900€



## Manu98 (20. November 2013)

*Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hallo @ all, 

Ich möchte mir an Weihnachten einen eigenen PC zusammenbauen. 


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

900€ inkl. Maus, Tastatur 

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)

Maus, Tastatur, Betriebssystem 
Siehe oben

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

No

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

Ja, Full Hd, 37 zoll

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,  Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

Bf4, Trackmania, nfs Most wanted 2, Minecraft und mehr

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

Eher nicht

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Es wird vielleicht bald ein 2. Monitor angeschlossen, weshalb igpu gut wäre. 

So und jetzt meine Zusammenstellung:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Freue mich auf Kritik


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

kann man so nehmen, aber der brocken 2 ist etwas überzogen. ein lynx tuts auch: Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

dazu die günstigere r9 280x dual-x von sapphire


----------



## Manu98 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hm irgendwie gefällt mir das blaue pcb nicht so  
Und soll die nicht etwas laut sein? 
Beim bs würde ich dann gern win 7 nehmen. Oder ist der pervormance Unterschied bei bf4 zwischen win 7 und win 8 so groß?


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich würde noch etwas leisere Lüfter nehmen:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
oder
Scythe Slip Stream 140XT, 800rpm (SM1425XT12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Manu98 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich würde noch etwas leisere Lüfter nehmen:
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> oder
> Scythe Slip Stream 140XT, 800rpm (SM1425XT12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


 
Dann müsste ich ja theoretisch alle drei lüfter des Gehäuses rausschmeissen?
Bin dann mal pennen. Bis morgen


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ne, du hast doch einen Fractal Lüfter ist der Liste.
Statt dem lieber einen der anderen.


----------



## Manu98 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Naja könnte man auch machen aber so viel Sinn würde es nicht machen wenn daneben ein lauterer fractal lüfter sitzt.


----------



## Erok (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich würds so machen mit SSD für 932 Euro :

Direktlink : Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Einzelne Komponenten :

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
1 x Sharkoon Drakonia Black, USB
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)

Wenn Du die SSD weg lässt, wäre der PC bei 850 Euro. Desweiteren könntest Du noch 38 Euro sparen, wenn Du den Xeon gegen den i5 4570 tauschen würdest. Jedoch bringt der Xeon in BF 4 beim Multiplayer etwas mehr Leistung 

Greetz Erok


----------



## facehugger (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



Erok schrieb:


> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
> 1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
> 1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
> ...


Sieht gut aus, ich würde die SSD auf jeden Fall drinlassen (wenn du einmal den Speed und die Ruhe genießen durftest, willst du nie wieder drauf verzichten) und das L8 gegen das E9 tauschen:


be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Manu98 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

SSD wird nachträglich gekauft. Ich wäre für den i5 4570, da dieser eine igpu hat.


----------



## facehugger (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



Manu98 schrieb:


> SSD wird nachträglich gekauft. Ich wäre für den i5 4570, da dieser eine igpu hat.


Kannst du doch machen, ist ja dein Knecht

Gruß


----------



## Manu98 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das würde doch funktionieren wenn man die Daten von der hdd auf die ssd schiebt oder?


----------



## Manu98 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Sorry für den doppelpost aber antwortet hier keiner mehr?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

das funktionert, z.b. mit diesem guide: SSD Umzug von HDD mit Betriebssystem


----------



## Manu98 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> das funktionert, z.b. mit diesem guide: SSD Umzug von HDD mit Betriebssystem


 
Gut dann sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen. 
Noch ne Frage:
An das Mainboard kann man doch bis zu 3 Gehäuse-lüfter anschließen oder? Und wenn ich mehr brauch wo soll ich die dann dran hängen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

mehr als 3 braucht man in der egel nicht, aber wenn doch, nimm einfach y-kabel


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wurde schon gekauft?

Wenn nicht dann nimm dieses Board oder dieses


----------



## Manu98 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wiso? Stimmt was nicht mit dem Board?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nicht stimmen zwar nicht aber wieso soll man ein kleines mATX Board bei einem ATX Gehäuse nehmen wenn es zum gleichen Preis schon ein ATX Board gibt?


----------



## Manu98 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

In meiner Zusammenstellung ist immer noch das Gigabyte h87 hd3


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung denn das kannst du auch nehmen.


----------



## Manu98 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Im arc midi r2 sind doch 3 lüfter von denen einer reinbläßt und zwei raus. Sollte ich dann lieber einen der zwei hinteren nach vorne verlegen, dass ich einen Überdruck im Gehäuse hab oder wie soll ich das machen. Hab nämlich gehört dass man einen leichten Überdruck braucht um das Gehäuse staubfreier zu halten. Es soll nämlich auf Teppich stehen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Lass die Lüfter so wie sie sind .

Über- oder Unterdruck ist völlig sinnfrei, so schnell kannst Du die Lüfter gar nicht laufen lassen,
bis darin nennenswerte Druckunterschiede herrschen .


----------



## Manu98 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Okay dann werde ich das so lassen. 
Kann mir jemand noch einen Tipp geben wie ich das Gehäuse innen am besten noch ein bisschen beleuchtet bekomm?
Was für led stripes sollte ich da am besten nehmen und wo am besten befestigen?


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Du könntest einmal hier nachfragen Casemods.

Die machen da richtige Kunstwerke draus.


----------



## Manu98 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich melde mich nochmal hier. 

Ich denke dass ich mir jetzt doch die Msi gtx 770 holen werde. 
Die 280x sind fast nirgends verfügbar und zu Mantle gibt's ja auch noch nix handfestes. 
Bei der gtx 770 sollte ich ja außerdem noch 3 spiele obendrein bekommen. 
Was ich aber an der msi echt geil finde ist das die so leise und dazu kühl läuft. 

Und noch eine frage:

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit den gamebundle gemacht ob da bei der Lieferung nach einem Ausweis gefragt wird weil ja ein Spiel ab 18 dabei is und ich eigentlich eh nur an den beiden anderen interessiert wär. Deswegen wärs ja blöd wenn ich wegen dem einen Spiel alles abhaken müsste.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wie das mit dem Spielebundle läuft weiß ich nicht, vielleicht gibt es ja hier noch ein paar Infos GeForce GTX Grafikkarten PIRATEN, HELDEN und SPIONE | NVIDIA


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Dezember 2013)

Je nachdem in welchem shop du bestellst is es anders, aber am Ende kriegst du die Spiele als Steam/UPlay/Origin Download-Geschenkcode. Du musst wenn du den genauen Weg wissen willst einfach auf der Seite auf den Händler-Namen klicken und dann is es da auf dee Händler-Webside beschrieben.


----------



## Manu98 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Je nachdem in welchem shop du bestellst is es anders, aber am Ende kriegst du die Spiele als Steam/UPlay/Origin Download-Geschenkcode. Du musst wenn du den genauen Weg wissen willst einfach auf der Seite auf den Händler-Namen klicken und dann is es da auf dee Händler-Webside beschrieben.


 
Aber die Post prüft mein alter nicht oder?
Erst bei steam oder UPlay wird mein alter dann gecheckt oder?


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Soweit ich weiß kann man dem Key bei UPlay erst nach 23Uhr eingeben aufgrund des Jugendschutzes.


----------



## Manu98 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man dem Key bei UPlay erst nach 23Uhr eingeben aufgrund des Jugendschutzes.


 
Das ist ja mal ganz schön effektiv. XD


----------



## Manu98 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ist ja Grad richtig schlimm mit der Verfügbarkeit der grakas. Und das ist ja bei Amd sowie bei nvidia. 
Ist das immer so in der vorweihnachtszeit?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

@Manu98
 Das ist leider fast immer so, dieses Jahr scheint es aber besonders schlimm zu sein, die Gigabyte GTX 770 wäre noch lieferbar bei MF und HWV Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Erok (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



Manu98 schrieb:


> Aber die Post prüft mein alter nicht oder?
> Erst bei steam oder UPlay wird mein alter dann gecheckt oder?



Steam überprüft garnix *g* Dort kannst Du das Batman aktivieren.

Bei Uplay sind die beiden anderem Games. Und Spiele ab 16 Jahren kann man erst ab 22 Uhr aktivieren, Spiele ab 18 dann ab 23 Uhr....

Was der Blödsinn soll, weiss glaub keiner so genau, ausser Uplay 

Greetz Erok


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

@Erok
 Das verstehe ich auch nicht, zudem sie vom deutschen Gesetz mittlerweile dazu nicht mal mehr verpflichtet wären.


----------



## Manu98 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Danke grenn und erok für die Infos 
Bei hardwareversand.de steht dass batman dabei is. Von den beiden anderen steht aber nix 
Es würde jedenfalls mehr Sinn machen wenn ein Ausweis o. Ä. verlangt werden würde.


----------



## Makalar (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Manu98
> Das ist leider fast immer so, dieses Jahr scheint es aber besonders schlimm zu sein, die Gigabyte GTX 770 wäre noch lieferbar bei MF und HWV Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das auch keine schlechte Karte ist


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

@Makalar
 So sehe ich das selber auch, sie ist zwar etwas lauter als die MSI aber für die meisten noch leise genug, zumal die Gigabyte eine bessere Kühlleistung hat als die MSI.


----------



## Manu98 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Könnte man die lüftrrdrehzahl der Gigabyte so weit herrunterregeln dass sie ebenso leise ist wie die Msi und unter 80 Grad bleibt?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das es geht, aber Makalar kann das mit Sicherheit besser beurteilen da er die ja selber hat.


----------



## Manu98 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

@Makalar 
Könntest du das bitte mal testen falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast?


----------



## Manu98 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Könnte man eigentlich auch die inno 3d herculez 2000 nehmen?


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Die soll auch nicht schlecht sein, ob sie aber so gut wie die Inno3D iChill wird sie auf jeden Fall nicht sein und ob sie besser ist als die MSI weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Manu98 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Aber ist sie gleichwertig wie die Msi?


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das kann ich eben nicht sagen da mir zu der Inno3D HerculeZ 2000 die Vergleichswerte fehlen.


----------



## Manu98 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen. Da gibt's gar keine Tests dazu.


----------



## Manu98 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hab da noch eine frage. 
Die Tastatur is ja nicht verfügbar. Wenn ich jetzt alles bei mindfactory bestell inklusive der Tastatur, versenden die dann alles erst wenn alles verfügbar ist oder machen die zwei getrennte lieferungen


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nein, die warten, bis alles auf Lager ist. Lediglich das Gehäuse wird getrennt vom restlichen Kram aus dem Großteillager verschickt.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Okay dann wird die Tastatur eben getrennt bei ebay gekauft oder eben später noch bei mindfactory. Mein Kumpel könnte mir vorübergehend eine logitech leihen.
Edit: sehe gerade dass sie bei ARLT Computer verfügbar ist und da gibt's auch keine Versandkosten ab 100€.
Kann man bei dem Shop bestellen?


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

Bei Arlt kann man auch beruhigt bestellen, aber eigentlich ist dort fast alles teurer als bei Mindfactory.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja ich wollte auch nur die sidewinder x4 dort bestellen. 
Das blöde ist aber und das ist mit auch gerade eingeleuchtet:
Die Tastatur kostet nur 40€ und dann muss ich 5€ Versand zahlen


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Günstiger wird man aber wohl leider nicht dran kommen wenn sie sofort lieferbar sein soll.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Leider! 
Jetzt muss ich doch bei x verschiedenen Shops bestellen


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wieso?
 Ich würde bei maximal zwei verschiedenen Shops bestellen.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich bestell bei mindfactory, hwv, csv, Amazon, ebay xD
Das Gehäuse ist nur bei csv verfügbar und Windows wird bei ebay gekauft


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Was wird denn bei Amazon bestellt und was bei HWV?
 Welches Gehäuse war es denn nochmal was genommen werden sollte?
 CSV hat nämlich einen nicht so guten Ruf.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Bei Amazon soll die Maus bestellt werden und bei hardwareversand ein großer Teil der Hardware. 
Gehäuse is das arc midi r2
Bei csv kostet der Versand halt nur 2€

Kann ich das jetzt so bestellen? 
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-343412
Den Kühler hätte ich gern so. Lieber etwas überdimensioniert


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wenn du schon bei HWV bestellst dann nimm von da auch die MSI GTX 770 MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Das Arc Midi 2 kannst du auch bei HWV bestellen, das kommt wie die MSI GTX 770 in den nächsten Tagen bestimmt wieder auf Lager nach den ganzen Feiertagen.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja aber wenn nicht dann wart ich ewig. Hab jetzt mal den teil bei hwv bestellt mit 10€ Gutschein


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Kann man so eine OEM windows version von ebay kaufen oder hab ich da nachteile


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja kann man, würde nur darauf schauen das der Verkäufer gute Bewertungen hat.
 Am besten du verlinkst es hier bevor du es kaufst.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja er hatte sehr gute Bewertungen
99,9 bei 15k berwertungen


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Kannst du es mal verlinken?


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

http://m.ebay.de/itm/291042524327?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
Dieses hab ich gekauft

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der größte Teil bei mindfactory der Mitternacht bestellt wird


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja das ist in Ordnung.

 Wegen dem Midnightshopping:
 Lege jetzt mal alles im Warenkorb was dort bestellt werden soll und schreibe den Preis auf wie viel es kostet und schreibe es auf und dann schaue mal heute Nacht nach kurz bevor du bestellen willst und vergleiche den Preis mit den von heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wegen dem Midnightshopping:
> Lege jetzt mal alles im Warenkorb was dort bestellt werden soll und schreibe den Preis auf wie viel es kostet und schreibe es auf und dann schaue mal heute Nacht nach kurz bevor du bestellen willst und vergleiche den Preis mit den von heute Nachmittag.


 
Die Mühe kann er sich sparen.
Wie von Geisterhand steigen die Preise bei Mindfactory nach Mitternacht .


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

@Adi1
 Manchmal lohnt es sich aber noch trotzdem oft aber ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall, hatte schon beides erlebt.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Gut das werde ich tun. 
Vorher gab es beim netzteil mal kurz einen Ausreißer von 68€ auf 75€.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das ist in den letzten Tagen schon öfter der Fall und auch oft gegen späten Abend.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Bekommt man bei der graka die drei spiele einfach so dazu wenn man bestellt oder muss man dazu iwas besonderes machen?


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Die muss man extra anfordern, genaueres steht hier GeForce GTX Grafikkarten PIRATEN, HELDEN und SPIONE | NVIDIA und bei dem Händler wo du bestellt hast.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja bei mindfactory muss man da doch auf diesen link klicken oder?


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja auf den oberen der beiden.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Muss ich die Codes nach dem Kauf oder vor dem Kauf anfordern?


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. Dezember 2013)

Nach dem Kauf brauchst die Rechnungsnummer dazu.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich glaub jetzt kann nix mehr schief gehen. 
Wenn ich dann noch fragen zum Zusammenbau hab Meld ich mich nochmal hier. 
Natürlich gibt's auch eine Rückmeldung zum fertigen System. 
Danke an alle die mir bisher geholfen haben. Echt ein super forum :thumbup:


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

In Ordnung, ein Feedback ist immer gut aber auch wenn es Fragen oder Probleme beim Zusammenbau gibt kannst du hier gerne Fragen.
 Lieber einmal zu viel gefragt als einmal zu wenig.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Übrigens:
Die Tastatur ist 15min Fahrzeit von uns in einer arlt Filiale verfügbar :thumbup:


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das ist natürlich gut, dann kann man sich den Versand auch sparen.


----------



## Manu98 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Und schon ist man 900€ ärmer. 
Wusste gar nicht dass das so schnell geht xD


----------



## Manu98 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wo finde ich die rechnungsnummer? 
Oder bekomm ich die erst wenn die Lieferung eingetroffen ist?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Die Rechnungsnummer wird wohl auf Deiner Rechnung stehen, welche im Paket liegt .


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

So ähnlich müsste die Rechnung aussehen http://www.mindfactory.de/images/blog/rechnung_dummy.jpg

 Das ist auch gleich eine ältere Anleitung wegen dem Spielecode http://www.mindfactory.de/blog/?p=1519


----------



## Manu98 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Oh danke xD
Weil bei den unboxing Videos haben die immer schon die spiele Codes in der Verpackung.


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Kann auch sein das es so ist, aber genau weiß ich das auch nicht.


----------



## Manu98 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wahrscheinlich muss man die dann noch per rechnungsnummer aktivieren


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wahrscheinlich erhält man die Codes erst über die Rechnungsnummer, aber man wird es ja sehen wie es wirklich ist.


----------



## Manu98 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Jo! 
Aber die spiele sind ja eh erstmal nebensächlich...


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Sehe ich auch so, denn erst mal muss der Rechner laufen bevor man die Spiele wirklich spielen kann.


----------



## Manu98 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hab da no ne frage:
Kann ich beim Mainboard die Treiber von der CD installieren oder soll ich die lieber runterladen?


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Neue Treiber und du solltest auch nicht alles installieren, da Windows schon einige gute Treiber mitbringt


----------



## Manu98 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das heißt ich soll erstmal windows cd einlegen und wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin alle Treiber runterladen? Und in welcher Reihenfolge?


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Zumindest den LAN Treiber solltest du vorher downloaden, am besten alle. Außer LAN und Audio (sofern du keine Soka hast) braucht man bei nem Board unter Windows 8 aber eigentlich nichts. Unter Windows 7 dürftest du noch USB 3.0 Treiber benötigen


----------



## Manu98 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Also einfach den LAN Treiber, den Audio Treiber und den usb 3.0 Treiber? 
Sonst nichts


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Dezember 2013)

Lieber herunterladen von der Herstellerseite des Mainboards und den Grafikkartentreiber von Nvidia.

Wenn es soweit ist könnte ich auch schreiben welche Treiber nötig sind vom Mainboard und welche nicht.

Würde sowieso raten erstmal nach der Windows Installation die Lizenz von Windows zu aktivieren und dannach die Windows Updates zunehmend installieren, dannach dann einen Virenscanner drauf und dann wůrde ich erst die Treiber aus dem Netz laden.


----------



## Manu98 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ok danke! 
Welcher kostenlose Virenscanner wäre denn so empfehlenswert? 
Oder sollte man da auf jedenfall einen kostenpflichtigen nehmen?


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich selber nutze Avira Free Antivirus, aber auch Avast (auch kostenlos) wäre empfehlenswert.


----------



## Manu98 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Kann ich dann eigentlich sofort ins wlan wenn ich den wlan Stick einsteck oder muss ich erst den Treiber über lan laden? 
In meinem zimmer hab ich nämlich gar kein lan.


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Dezember 2013)

Also ich musste letzens bei der Neuinstallation erst den WLAN Treiber installieren und hatte diesen von der DVD installiert der bei dem WLAN Empfänger dabeilag.

War auch der einzige Treiber den ich von den beigelegten DVDs installiert habe, alles andere zabe ich gedownloadet von den Herstellerseiten.


----------



## Manu98 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Mal schauen ob da eine DVD dabei is...


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Zieh dir einfach die genannten Treiber auf nen Stick


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Dezember 2013)

Das kann er natürlich auch machen.


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Am besten gleich noch das Antivirenprogramm dazu


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Dezember 2013)

Das natürlich auch, habe mir selber auch einen USB Stick erstellt wo alle Installationsdateien für meine Programme in der aktuellen Version drauf sind.
Kostet zwar etwa Zeit um es aktuell zu halten aber so habe ich auch immer alles aktuell.


----------



## Manu98 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja ich Lad mir die nächsten tage einfach mal alles benötigte an Treibern und Programmen auf nen Stick und dann kann ich gleich loslegen wenn der Rechner fertig ist


----------



## Manu98 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

So jetzt wurde endlich auch mal das Gehäuse verschickt und die Maus ist auch schon da 
Ich liebe Amazon!


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wann wurde die bestellt?


----------



## Manu98 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Freitag.
 Alles außer mindfactory wurde am Freitag bestellt. 
Die Lieferungen von mindfactory und hwv sind schon 40% fortgeschritten und das Gehäuse ist vorhin verschickt worden.

Hab Grad gemerkt dass ich nur mit der niedrigsten dpi Einstellung klar komm xD


----------



## Manu98 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Kurzer Zwischenbericht:
Alles ist gekommen :thumbup: außer das Gehäuse. 
Und mit dem Zusammenbau wurde auch schon begonnen. 

Gab keinerlei Probleme. 
Nur der kühler war etwas fummelig zu montieren und etwas WLP ist ausgetreten. Es ist aber nicht der Rede wert denn ich konnte die paar kleinen tropfen (Millimeter groß) abtragen.


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

So lange das keine Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste ist (ist sie in diesem Fall auch nicht) das nicht wirklich schlimm.
 Hatte heute auch mal den Boxed Kühler von meinem Rechner runtergenommen und habe dann festgestellt das die WLP auch auf der Sockel Abdeckung mit der Zeit verlaufen war.


----------



## Manu98 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Bei der Festplatte hat man neben dem Datenanschluss und dem Stromversorgungsanschluss noch einen weiteren Anschluss für den ich keine Verwendung finde. 
Am Netzteil gibt es jedoch ein passendes Gegenstück.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Sieht aus wie ein Stromanschluss für ein Diskettenlaufwerk, ich selber habe auch an meiner HDD so einen Anschluss  aber nutze ihn nicht was auch eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm ist, lasse ihn einfach weg.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Stromanschluss für ein Diskettenlaufwerk, ich selber habe auch an meiner HDD so einen Anschluss  aber nutze ihn nicht was auch eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm ist, lasse ihn einfach weg.


Floppy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

So wird es normalerweise auch genannt (Abkürzung FDD) aber ich hatte gedacht dass das der TE mit Sicherheit nicht weiß was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## Manu98 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das floppy etwas mit Diskette zu tun hat weiß ich... 
Wenn auch nur aus minecraft


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



Manu98 schrieb:


> Bei der Festplatte hat man neben dem Datenanschluss und dem Stromversorgungsanschluss noch einen weiteren Anschluss für den ich keine Verwendung finde.
> Am Netzteil gibt es jedoch ein passendes Gegenstück.


 
Kannst du weg lassen.
Den gibt es nur deswegen, weil einige Leute ihre 20 Jahre alten Netzteile einfach nicht wegwerfen wollen und dann die Festplatte darüber mit Strom versorgen anstatt mit dem Sata Stromstecker.


----------



## Manu98 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du weg lassen.
> Den gibt es nur deswegen, weil einige Leute ihre 20 Jahre alten Netzteile einfach nicht wegwerfen wollen und dann die Festplatte darüber mit Strom versorgen anstatt mit dem Sata Stromstecker.


 
Komischerweise hat sogar das bequiet e9 so einen Ausschluss. 
Oder wird das auch schon zu den alten gezählt?


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nein wird es nicht, aber bei manchen Lüftersteuerungen oder anderen Zubehör wird der Anschluss noch genutzt, wobei da mittlerweile auch viele für den Molex 4Pin Anschluss erschienen sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*



Manu98 schrieb:


> Komischerweise hat sogar das bequiet e9 so einen Ausschluss.
> Oder wird das auch schon zu den alten gezählt?


 
Ja, *einen*, denn der ist ja für das Diskettenlaufwerk. Einige benutzen sowas immer noch und daher haben Netzteile einen Stecker dafür noch drin, aber keine 10.
Es gibt aber uralte Netzteile, die keine Sata und keine oder wenige Molex Stecker haben. Die haben dann noch eine Reihe von Floppy Steckern und genau die passen dann in die Festplatten.


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

So hab jetzt alles zusammengebaut. 
Aber iwie drehen nur alle lüfter und es kommt kein bildsignal....
Ahhhh! Ich hab das hdmi Kabel an das Mainboard statt an die graka angeschlossen


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Läuft es denn jetzt?


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja. 
Aber ich hänge Grad bisschen in der Windows Konfiguration


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Also noch in der Installation oder schon bei den Updates?


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hat sich erledigt. 
Aber ich kann die Gehäuse-lüfter nicht steuern. 
Bei 12 Volt sind diese extrem laut. Bei 5 und 7 Volt sind sie aus?


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Finde gerade nicht mehr welches Gehäuse du genommen hast, welches ist es denn nochmal geworden?


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das fractal arc midi r2. 
Und welche Treiber soll ich jetzt genau runterladen? 
Kann mir mal bitte einer genau auflisten welche ich vom Mainboard brauche?


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das wären von hier GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.x), der Audio Treiber, dann die Chipset Treiber, den oberen von beiden beim LAN Treiber und der USB 3.0 Treiber.

 Wegen dem Gehäuselüftern kann denke ich nur ein 7V Adapter weiterhelfen http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-alchemy...adapter-20cm-bfa-msc-m33f7vkk-rp-a631654.html


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Was soll ich dann machen wenn diese heruntergeladen sind?


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Jeweils den Ordner entpacken und dann installieren mit der jeweiligen Setup.exe die dich im Ordner findet.


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wenn ich den download entpacke bekomme ich einen Ordner mir ca. Zehn datein


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ist da auch eine Setup.exe drin?


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nur irgendwelche Setup Dateien. Aber keine Setup exe


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Welche von denen soll ich öffnen?
Ok hab jetzt die richtige gefunden


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

.exe ist auch nur die Dateiendung, aber die richtige Steupdatei müsste die mit einen Computerbildschirm Icon sein.


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Na super. 
Vorher gingen alle usb Ports. Nachdem ich die usb Treiber installiert hab hat sich das System neu gestartet und keine Ports gehen mehr.


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wie lange hast du denn nach dem Neustart gewartet ob die USB Ports laufen?
 Denn die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse dürften ohne die Treiber nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich versteh deine frage jetzt nicht so ganz aber die usb Ports haben ALLE von Anfang an funktioniert. Bis ich die Treiber installiert habe.
Jetzt geben ja nicht mal mehr die usb 2 Ports. Also kann ich jetzt gar nichts mehr machen.


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Auch die USB 3.0 hinten am Mainboard?
 Denn Windows 7 unterstützt USB 3.0 nicht ohne extra Treiber.


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja auch die am Mainboard. ALLE


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hättest du noch eine alte Maus mit PS/2 Anschluss um damit den Treiber nochmal zu deinstallieren?


----------



## Manu98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nein.
Nur eine Tastatur.
Bin jetzt mit der Tastatur hin navigiert. Mal schauen obs jetzt klappt. 
Ja ds hat geklappt


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wenn auch alle USB 3.0 Anschlüsse funktionieren brauchst du auch den Treiber nicht.
 Gut dass das geklappt hat.


----------



## Manu98 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Kurzes Feedback:

Läuft alles prima und macht echt Spaß mal ruckelfrei zu spielen :thumbup:
Das System startet superschnell und das ist auch relativ leise. 
Jedoch würde mich interessieren ob man im desktopbetrieb die lüfter der graka langsamer als 30% drehen lassen kann? 
Denn beim afterburner geht das iwie nicht. Da gibt es bei 30% so eine Grenze.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich denke das es nicht gehen wird, denn das ging schon bei diversen Nvidia Gigabyte Karten nicht, und bei den AMD Gigabyte Karten geht das auch nur über den Treiber.


----------



## Manu98 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Naja aber ich hab Ja ne inno 3d gtx 770. Geht das da auch nicht?


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Stimmt, aber wenn es im MSI Afterburner nicht geht wird es woanders auch nicht gehen.

 Ist die Karte denn im Idle etwa zu laut?


----------



## Manu98 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja sie ist aus ein paar Metern hörbar. So ein dumpfes brummen und das stört in der Nacht wenn man Downloads tätigt 
Merke gerade dass saß gar nicht von der graka kommt.... 
Wohl eher von der hdd...


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Von der Grafikkarte hätte das auch nicht wirklich kommen können, denn wenn die Inno3D nicht leise genug wäre wüsste ich auch nicht mehr weiter.

 Folgendes könnte helfen das die HDD nicht so laut wird Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Hast du denn noch bei dir einen 5,25" Schacht für ein Laufwerk oder folgendes frei?


----------



## Manu98 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja einen laufwerkschacht hab ich noch. Aber eigentlich ist die Festplatte schon mit solchen gummiteilen gedämpft.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, das sie so schon gedämmt ist.
 Ist das Geräusch eher eine Vibration die durch das Gehäuse geht oder eher nicht?


----------



## Manu98 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja wenn man ans Gehäuse fasst dann vibriert das ganz schön. 
Ich halt mal kurz alle lüfter an mal schauen obs noch da ist...
Ja es ist ganz sicher die Festplatte. 
Die verursacht so eine leicht Vibration im ganzen Gehäuse. 
Sobald man das Gehäuse vom Boden anhebt, verschwindet dieses brummen und man hört nur noch lüftergeräusche


----------



## Manu98 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

So ich hab jetzt nochmal ein kleines großes Problem  
Wenn ich meinen Bildschirm an der graka wie gewohnt anschließe bekomme ich gar kein Signal mehr. 
Kurzerhand an der igpu angeschlossen geht's wieder. 
Das is echt komisch. Ich hab ne Stunde gezockt, dann hats der Ton abgekackt und ich hab mir gedacht lädst de mal den neuen geforce Treiber. Dann war mir der eine GB zu viel und ich habe das update abgebrochen und das system neu gestartet. 
--> kein Signal.

Im Gerätemanager steht übrigens noch:
Gtx 770 das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei 

Was soll ich jetzt machen? 

Den neusten Treiber runterladen?


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Januar 2014)

Deaktiviere mal im BIOS die iGPU.


----------



## Manu98 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Und das bringt mir? 
Wahrscheinlich bekomm ich dann am Ende gar kein Signal mehr... 
Das Will ich eigentlich vermeiden

Oder wurde das jz so verstanden, dass sich das Problem wieder gelöst hat? 
Ich nur noch an der igpu Signal. An der graka bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Januar 2014)

Solltest du dann wirklich gar kein Signal mehr bekommen, dann kannst du das BIOS reseten in dem du wenn der Rechner aus ist die BIOS Batterie für 5 Minuten rausnehmen.


----------



## Manu98 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Gut das werde ich dann mal testen...


----------



## Manu98 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Problem hat sich durch ein BIOS Reset behoben.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung, wünsche dir nochmal viel Spaß mit dem PC.


----------



## Manu98 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja ich zock schon die ganze zeit ac4. Das ist echt ein tolles Gefühl wenn man mal alles auf hoch stellen kann, anstatt mit 15fps auf niedrigster stufe rumzueiern


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Joa, ich zocke AC4 gerade das 2te Mal .

Ist schon ein geiles Spiel, finde ich


----------



## Manu98 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja :thumbup:
Ich bin schon bei 33% und langsam werden Missionen auch schwerer. 
Da muss man schon manchmal n paar mal versuchen, bis man den dreh raus hat. 
Man muss halt immer schauen dass man nicht unbedingt entdeckt wird sonst hast n Problem...


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Und immer schön das Schiff aufrüsten


----------



## Manu98 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Jo hab Grad eben das erste Kriegsschiff selbst geentert.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Dann müsste dir Skyrim eigentlich auch sehr gefallen .

Da bin ich wochenlang nicht mehr von weggekommen


----------



## Manu98 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja muss ich mal schauen. Bin Grad ziemlich pleite. 
Ich Probier erste noch splinter cell Blacklist. 
Hab aber erst die Hälfte runtergeladen...


----------



## Manu98 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hab nochmal ein kleines Problem. 
Wenn ich splinter cell Blacklist spiele, speichert das Spiel zwar ab, jedoch gehen nach dem beenden des Spiels alle Fortschritte verloren und man muss wieder ganz von vorn anfangen. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? 
Bei anderen UPlay spielen geht das ja auch.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Keine Ahnung 

Gibt doch bestimmt ein Blacklistforum, oder UPlayforum


----------



## Manu98 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hast recht  
da könnte man mal nachfragen...

Ah jetzt weiß ichs. 
Ich hatte da kein Internet an und es lädt nur wenn man online ist. Ist das normal oder stimmt da was nicht?


----------



## Manu98 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

So hab jetzt hier noch mal kurz ein paar Bildchen geschossen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Sieht super aus , aber den Aufkleber würde ich wieder abmachen .


----------



## Manu98 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt weil man dann iwie denkt es sei ein fertig pc


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das das kein Fertig-PC ist, sieht man aber 

Hast Du echt schön zusammengebaut


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, wenn du willst kannst du in folgenden Thread auch nochmal die Bilder einfügen.


----------



## Manu98 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja hab Grad eben noch mal bisschen kabelmanagement gemacht  
Aber mir gefällt es auch sehr gut. Vor allem diese schwarz weiß Kombi. 
Das Mainboard sieht auf den Fotos so braun aus. In echt ist es schwarz mit einem minimalen braunschimmer.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich weiss, ich habe das Gigabyte H87 schon verbaut.

Sehr gutes Board


----------



## Manu98 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja.
Und wenn ich wieder etwas Geld rein bekommen hab, sleeve ich das netzteil. 
Wahrscheinlich in rot/schwarz...

Und die Fotos mach ich nochmal mit ner richtigen cam und Poste sie in den bilder thread.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich habe das mit dem GA-H87-HD3 auch schon gesehen, von weiten wirkt es als wäre es komplett schwarz.


----------



## Manu98 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hab gerade meine Festplatte an zwei Gummibändern aufgehängt. Und siehe da... 
... Der pc ist komplett lautlos um Idle


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Die Wackelt doch da aber jetzt nicht im Gehäuse oder?


----------



## Manu98 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nein. Kann eigentlich nix passieren, hat so gut wie keinen Spielraum...


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Dann geht es ja, nicht das nachher die HDD da im Betrieb herumwackelt.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Manu macht mit seinem neuen Rechner bestimmt kein Cross-Country  

Diese Art der Entkopplung ist definitiv die beste


----------



## Manu98 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja und die Hersteller verlangen für sowas auch noch Geld :d
Sowas mach ich in zehn Minuten selber...


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Wenn es stabil genug ist dann ist ja auch alles gut ich wollte eben nur da warnen falls es Wackelig wäre, nicht das die HDD nachher einen "Dachschaden" hat.


----------



## Manu98 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nein das geht schon. Hab das jetzt noch ein bisschen verbessert. Jetzt kann sie sich nicht mehr bewegen.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ok dann wünsche ich dir nochmals viel Spaß mit dem PC.


----------



## Manu98 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Geht das eigentlich wenn man einen Bildschirm an die igpu anschließt und einen anderen an die graka, dass man gleichzeitig auf dem einen Screen spielen kann und auf dem anderen den Desktop benutzen kann?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Januar 2014)

Mit dem Asrock H77 Pro4 ging das damals auf jeden Fall, aber mir diversen H87 glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Klar geht das mit dem H87 auch, ist aber Quatsch.

Das macht man einfach mit der Graka. 
Monitor per DVI oder Displayport anschliessen, TV oder 2ten Monitor über HDMI (oder eben auch DVI/Displayport, gegebenenfalls mit einem Adapter).


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Januar 2014)

@Rosigatton
Doch aber nur wenn VirtuMVP unterstützt wird.


----------



## Manu98 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich hab hab mal mit dem msi afterburner geschaut wie so die fps in ac4 sind. Weil es kam mir an manchen stellen etwas ruckelig vor. 
Ich hab fast immer 60 fps nur beim entern von schiffen und beim betreten von Inseln fallen sie auf 30.
Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass es am vsync liegt aber wenn ich diesen ausschalte, hab ich zwar 55-60 fps überall aber auch solche komischen streifen im Bild. 
Weiß jemand was ich da machen kann?


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das weiß ich nicht woran es liegt, aber ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch bei Grid 2 wenn vSync angeschaltet ist.


----------



## Manu98 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Des was mich aufregt is eben, dass die graka laut afterburner nur auf 50% läuft wenn sie auf 30 fps schaltet. Da stimmt doch iwas nicht ganz...


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

@Manu98
Ich weiß leider auch nicht woran es liegt, exakt das gleiche Problem habe ich bei Grid 2 auch, denn normalerweise ist da bei mir die GPU Auslastung auf ca. 90% mit ca. 55-60FPS und dann geht es runter auf 29,9FPS für 1-2 Sekunden und die GPU Auslastung liegt nur noch bei ca. 40%.
 Das scheint wohl auch bei mehreren Spielen der Fall zu sein wenn vSync aktiviert ist.


----------



## Manu98 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich hab jetzt eine Lösung gefunden. Ich hab im nvidia Inspector bei dem betroffenen game ein fps Limit von 60 eingestellt und vsync aus. 
Denn vsync stellt bei einem Bildschirm von 60 Hz auf 30 Hz, sobald die Leistung der graka nicht mehr ausreicht um 60fps zu halten. 
Mit dieser Lösung hat man immer um die 60 fps. Wenn die fps unter 60 fallen, hat man zwar tearing aber immerhin nicht 30 fps.


----------



## ich111 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das ist bei Vsync normal: Wenn die 60Hz nicht gehalten werden muss auf die Hälfte reduziert werden.

Und das mit dem Tearing auch, das ist wenn die Graka das Bild genau während des Refresh schickt, was nur passieren kann wenn man Vsync deaktiviert.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

@Manu98 und ich111
Gut zu wissen, werde es dann wahrscheinlich dann auch mal so ausprobieren.


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Is das eigentlich normal, dass wenn ich in den Ruhestand wechsle, der pc abstürzt?


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nicht wirklich, ist irgendein USB 3.0 Gerät an dem PC angeschlossen?


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nein, es sind nur usb 2 Geräte an usb 3 Ports...
Beim nächsten Start des PCs kommt immer, dass schwerwiegende Fehler aufgetreten sind und alle Daten, die vor dem Wechsel in den Ruhestand nicht gespeichert wurden verloren sind.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Januar 2014)

Schließe mal die beiden Geräte trotzdem an einen USB 2.0 Anschluss an auch wenn es so eigentlich nicht an dem USB 3.0 Bug liegen kann.


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

file:///C:/Users/Manu/Desktop/index.html.html

hier mal der energieoptionen-Bericht, den ich gerade durchgeführt habe
Ach Mist das geht ja gar nicht, dass ihr das anschauen könnt...


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Da weiß ich es leider auch nicht genau aber wegen der CPU Auslastung:
 Was lief denn alles im Hintergrund?


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nichts.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das ist schon etwas selten das dann die CPU Auslastung im Durchschnitt bei 7% liegt, bei mir ist sie im Idle immer bei 0-2%.


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja das muss ich nachher noch mal testen...


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Der ruhezustand geht jetzt, nachdem ich den wlan Stick in einen usb 2 Port gesteckt hab und ein paar Sachen auf energiesparmodus gestellt hab...


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Dann ist ja gut aber was hast du alles auf Energiesparmodus gestellt?


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Den wlan Stick auf geringer energiesparmodus und PCI auf mittlere energiesparmodus


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Scheiß ich hab nen Virus drauf... 
Da hat sich so ein awesomehp in mein Chrome eingelinkt und macht wilde Sachen mit meinem System wie zb cpu immer auf hundert Prozent stellen usw...


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Januar 2014)

War der etwa auch schon heute Nachmittag drauf?

Rate dazu die Festplatte zu formatieren und Windows neu zu installieren.


----------



## Manu98 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Nein heute nachmittag noch nicht.
Dann is ja alles weg und das will ich nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Hast Du Prime 95 mal probiert ?
Das packt sich nämlich gerne in den Autostart, muss man da wieder deaktivieren .


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Januar 2014)

@Rosigatton
Also ich hatte das noch nie mit Prime 95.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich aber, bei mir hat sich Prime 95 mal direkt in den Autostart geschlichen.

Keine Ahnung 

Wat bis Du denn schon wach, oder immer noch ?


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Schon wieder Wach.

 Stimmt das kann doch wohl sein, denn ich habe Prime 95 nicht mal entpackt und habe es die ganze Zeit so verwendet.


----------



## Manu98 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ich hab den Virus jetzt nach drei Stunden harter Arbeit entfernen können.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Januar 2014)

Das heißt aber trotzdem nicht das er wirklich weg ist, eventuell arbeiten jetzt noch weitere Viren unbemerkt auf dem System.


----------



## Manu98 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Das kann natürlich der Fall sein.
Aber jetzt hab ich mal Ruhe von diesem ständigen cpu hin und her und kann wieder normal surfen. 
Ich lass nachher nochmal verschiedene Programme drüberlaufen...


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Sind eigentlich alle Programme, Plugins vom Browser wie auch Windows und das Anti Virus auf dem aktuellen Stand?


----------



## Manu98 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Müssten auf dem neusten Stand sein. Ich hab die Browser neu installiert.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ist denn Java installiert?
Wenn ja ist es ratsam, das Browser Plugin davon zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Manu98 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming-pc bis 900€*

Ja Java ist installiert. Das werde ich mal machen! Dankr


----------

